# Chris Vance, Andrea Osvart and Audi A8 To Star in New 'Transporter' TV Serires from Cinemax



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

With the exception of the first installment of the Jason Statham action thrillers under the name "The Transporter", the Audi A8 has been a staple presence. And though never quite as elegant as the S8 placement in Ronin, we found ourselves indulging in the Transporter movies even at their most unbelievable... like driving a car through a stone barrier and into a lake, only to pull it out of the lake and keep driving it. So guilty pleasure or not, Transporter has been a staple in the A8 lexicon and we were happy to see the latest D4 A8 will also star in the television series adaptation being readied by HBO's Cinemax movie channel as it moves to compete with series by many of its premium cable competitors.

Last week Cinemax revealed it had cast the male and female lead for the 'Transporter' series, and perhaps not surprisingly Jason Statham won't be giving up his silver screen status (or salary) to star in a serial run for TV. Instead, Statham's character Frank Martin will be played by British actor Chris Vance known for several parts including an MI:6 agent on 'Burn Notice'. Martin's handler and former CIA operative, Carla will be played by Hungarian actress Andrea Osvart (shown below in still from 2010's 'The End is My Beginning'.










According to ScreenRant, several other roles have also been filled. The director of the series will be Stephen Williams who also directed 'Lost'. Delphine Chaneac From Splice will play Olivia, a reporter tracking Frank and his jobs. Rachel Skarsten will play Delia, the daughter of a man from Frank's past. Francois Berleand will return to play his film role of Inspector Tarconi.

As for the A8, we've not had official confirmation from Audi but the official series promo photo released from Cinemax (above, top) is proof enough for us.

We found an outtake from an interview Vance did with entertainment weekly on the subject of the new series:



> ENTERTAINMENT WEEKLY: Has Jason Statham called to wish you good luck?
> 
> CHRIS VANCE: Not yet. I’m sure I’ll cross paths with Jason down the line and we’ll have a good old chat about it then.
> 
> ...


* More Information: ScreenRant *

* Chris Vance on IMDB *

* Andrea Osvart on IMDB *


----------

